
Personal data of all 6.5M Israeli voters exposed by security flaw in app - vinnyglennon
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/11/tech/israel-voters-data-exposed-intl/index.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22286925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22299901](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22299901)

